# PCGH Print 10: Vorschau auf das neue Heftkonzept inklusive Layouts



## PCGH-Redaktion (31. Juli 2009)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu PCGH Print 10: Vorschau auf das neue Heftkonzept inklusive Layouts gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: PCGH Print 10: Vorschau auf das neue Heftkonzept inklusive Layouts


----------



## Florian (31. Juli 2009)

Gefällt mir sehr gut das ganze. Freu mich schon auf September...

Wie ist dass den jetzt mit den Heftversionen?

Ist die 09/09 die letzte Extended die es gibt, und dann ab 10/09 nur noch ein Heft und alle 3-4 Monate Premium?

Nicht dass ich da was doppelt kaufen muss. Ich gönne euch das zwar, kann das meinem Konto aber nicht antun...


----------



## lucmat (31. Juli 2009)

Florian schrieb:


> Gefällt mir sehr gut das ganze. Freu mich schon auf September...
> 
> Wie ist dass den jetzt mit den Heftversionen?
> 
> ...



Was mich viel mehr interessiert: Bekommen Leute (wie ich), die das Extended Abo haben, Geld zurück oder wird der Preis der DVD-Version an die Extended angepasst?


----------



## Zsinj (31. Juli 2009)

lucmat schrieb:


> Was mich viel mehr interessiert: Bekommen Leute (wie ich), die das Extended Abo haben, Geld zurück oder wird der Preis der DVD-Version an die Extended angepasst?


Interessante Frage - Dürfte aber wahrscheinlich davon beantwortet werden: 





> - Für Abonnenten: Ausgabe 09 liegt ein ausführliches Schreiben mit allen Infos zu bei.




Insgesamt finde ich das neue Layout sehr interessant. Bin schon mal gespannt wie das ganze dann in der Realität aussieht.


----------



## Barkun M'Arli (31. Juli 2009)

Ich kanns kaum erwarten die Ausgabe 10/09 in den Händen zu halten... Das neue Layout sieht ziemlich vielversprechend aus! Allerdings finde ich den "Größenvergleich" der Mainboards unten rechts auf dem einen Bild zu bunt... Aber das sind Kleinigkeiten...


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (31. Juli 2009)

Florian schrieb:


> Ist die 09/09 die letzte Extended die es gibt, und dann ab 10/09 nur noch ein Heft und alle 3-4 Monate Premium?



Es gibt ab der 10 jeden Monat Magazin und DVD, ca. alle drei Monate Premium.



lucmat schrieb:


> Was mich viel mehr interessiert: Bekommen Leute (wie ich), die das Extended Abo haben, Geld zurück oder wird der Preis der DVD-Version an die Extended angepasst?



Der Kunde kann selbst entscheiden, was mit dem Geld passiert. Steht aber auch alles im Anschreiben.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (31. Juli 2009)

Mhhh .... ich hab das alte Design eigentlich ziemlich liebgewonnen, und finde das neue recht gewöhnungsbedürftig (Online Medium =|= Print Medium ), aber ich lasse mich mal überraschen .....


----------



## Rakyr (31. Juli 2009)

Mh so richtig mag mir das neue Layout nicht gefallen, aber es sieht auf alle Fälle sehr professionell aus 

Freu mich schon auf die nächste Ausgabe


----------



## Mr.Maison (31. Juli 2009)

Sieht so weit ganz gut aus.

Ich hätte aber noch zwei Wünsche. 
1. Das die getestete GraKa / CPU ein wenig hervorgehoben wird in den Benchmarks. Das stört mich schon seit langem. Jedesmal suche ich erst das Testobjekt, überlese es mindestens einmal, und dann vergleiche ich mit anderen. Wie gehts euch damit?

2. Die Fotos am Artikelanfang könnten viel kleiner sein und damit platz machen für mehr Text. Gerade den Praxisartikeln könnten ausführlichere Anleitung gut tun. Z.b. der MoBo-Artikel in der Bildergalerie hat auch so´n großes Foto. Wozu?


----------



## FortunaGamer (31. Juli 2009)

Das Layout finde ich richtig gut. Schade das es nicht schon in der nächsten ist. Das alte Layout ist aber auch nicht schlecht gewesen.


----------



## KTMDoki (31. Juli 2009)

FortunaGamer schrieb:


> Das Layout finde ich richtig gut. Schade das es nicht schon in der nächsten ist. Das alte Layout ist aber auch nicht schlecht gewesen.



Da schließ ich mich vollkommen an! Sieht echt gut aus!

der Vorschlag von Mr.Maison find ich auch net schlecht, dass die getesteten Karten/CPUs etc. eventuell hervorgehoben werden könnten!

Auf jeden Fall ein  von mir für eure gute Arbeit


----------



## JoedeWalhall (31. Juli 2009)

SIeht auf den ersten Blick spitze aus  Kanns kaum erwarten, das Heft in Händen zu halten.


----------



## violinista7000 (31. Juli 2009)

Bin begeistert Sieht sehr sehr sehr gut aus Ich möchte nur wissen, was für ne Lösung gibt es für dennen wie mich, die ne Extended Abo haben.


----------



## BikeRider (31. Juli 2009)

Lassen wir uns überraschen, wenn wir es in den Händen halten  _._


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Juli 2009)

Also die neuen Benchmarks sind ein echter Fortschritt ohne Nachteile 

Was mir bei betrachten dieses Bildes
PCGH Print 10: Vorschau auf das neue Heftkonzept inklusive Layouts - 2009/07/Downsampling_01.jpg
noch aufgefallen ist:
Wenn ihr jetzt häufiger die Überschrift über dem Titelbild bringen wollt, könntet ihr überlegen, die Über-Überschrift (die Uberschrift?) in die Kopfzeile der Seite zu integrieren.
Das würde in dem Fall ca. 8-10 Zeilen Platzgewinn in allen Spalten bringen, ohne auf Inhalte und imho auch ohne auf Übersicht zu verzichten.
Bei Mehrseitern nicht so der bringer, aber bei einem Einseiter ist das ein spürbarer Gewinn.


----------



## Lauren (31. Juli 2009)

Schaut hervorragend aus! Klasse Design, überschaubar und professionel. Wirkt alles sehr edel und reduziert auf's wesentliche, dem Inhalt. Sehr gute Arbeit!


----------



## Wake (1. August 2009)

Mr.Maison schrieb:


> 1. Das die getestete GraKa / CPU ein wenig hervorgehoben wird in den Benchmarks. Das stört mich schon seit langem. Jedesmal suche ich erst das Testobjekt, überlese es mindestens einmal, und dann vergleiche ich mit anderen. Wie gehts euch damit?



Wäre ne gute Idee ja - so ein bissl grün für Nvidia und rot für ATI (oder grün für AMD, blau für Intel) täte den Benchmark-Tabellen nicht schaden


----------



## Zsinj (1. August 2009)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Es gibt ab der 10 jeden Monat Magazin und DVD, ca. alle drei Monate Premium.
> 
> Der Kunde kann selbst entscheiden, was mit dem Geld passiert. Steht aber auch alles im Anschreiben.


So, PCGH ist heute gekommen und das Begleitschreiben hab ich gelesen. 
Nur hab ich da noch eine Frage, bisher hatte ich das Premium Abonnement und aus dem Schreiben folgere ich, dass das jetzt "nur" auf PCGH DVD umgestellt wird. 

Wie ist das jetzt aber, wenn eine PCGH Premium erscheint? 
-Bekomme ich die als Abonnent automatisch?
-Muss ich dazu nochmal das Abo auf PCGH DVD + Premium umstellen? 
-Oder muss man den Premiuminhalt dann immer extra bestellen?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (3. August 2009)

Hi,

für Dich als Premium-Abonnent ändert sich nichts...NICHTS. Du bekommst künftig die DVD und eine wertigere Premium (sprich: Mehr Gimmicks/Mehrwert durch Premium im Vergleich zu früher). 

Grüße, Thilo



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also die neuen Benchmarks sind ein echter Fortschritt ohne Nachteile
> 
> Was mir bei betrachten dieses Bildes
> PCGH Print 10: Vorschau auf das neue Heftkonzept inklusive Layouts - 2009/07/Downsampling_01.jpg
> ...



Fortschritt ohne Nachteile klingt gut. 

Über Deine Idee denken wir mal nach.


----------



## GOD-ZillA (18. August 2009)

sieht so ganz gut aus. muss man aber erst in der hand halten, um dass final beurteilen zu können. freu mich auf jedenfall schon auf die nächste ausgabe.


----------



## Equilibrium (18. August 2009)

Ich find die Idee mit den Piktogrammen recht gut. Auch die Themen farblich zu kennzeichen finde ich top.
Nur wird letzteres wohl einige Ausgaben dauern, bis man diese Farb/Themen-Legend drauf hat.


----------



## kmf (18. August 2009)

Bezüglich der Überschrift überm Bild bzw. der unterm Bild (siehe hierzu Bild 3 und Bild 6) finde ich persönlich die Darstellung wie Bild 6 net so gelungen, weil das Bild durch die Überschrift und den Balken wie durch eine Mauer vom Artikel getrennt wird. Besser gefällt mir da die Anordnung wie im Bild 3. Das wirkt auf mich sehr viel homogener und ansprechender. Auch wenn dadurch Raum für Text verloren geht, es sieht einfach schicker aus. 
Auch sollte man sich letztlich zu einer Aufmachung durchringen und diese quasi zu einem - ich nenns mal  'Pseudo-Alleinstellungsmerkmal' werden lassen, welches dann innerhalb des Heftes nicht laufend gewechselt wird.


----------

